# Plants sylvestral



## CodPaph (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful garden. I long for those days, as I sit here with ice and snow all around!


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 5, 2008)

That is soooooooo pretty.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice, thanx for sharing.


----------

